# Matter of personal interest.



## Gilthoniel (Mar 1, 2005)

I have noticed that certain members have their age on their info, hoew do i get this, is it only for priviliged members?

I am still young in the ways of TTF, it seems


----------



## Ithrynluin (Mar 1, 2005)

Go to your User Control Panel and under 'Edit Profile' edit your birthday if you so wish. However, for reasons of personal safety, I would advise those not yet 'of age' to keep their year of birth hidden.


----------



## Firawyn (Mar 9, 2005)

So does that make you not 'of age' ? *grin* I've often pondered how old you are.....


----------



## Ithrynluin (Mar 10, 2005)

Nigh on a quarter of a century.


----------



## Scatha (Mar 10, 2005)

Ithrynluin said:


> Nigh on a quarter of a century.



*pokes Ith with a talon* Move out of my way, youngster.


----------



## Gothmog (Mar 10, 2005)

Scatha said:


> *pokes Ith with a talon* Move out of my way, youngster.


Isn't it fun to watch the youngsters playing


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (Mar 10, 2005)

Ithrynluin said:


> Go to your User Control Panel and under 'Edit Profile' edit your birthday if you so wish. However, for reasons of personal safety, I would advise those not yet 'of age' to keep their year of birth hidden.



HUH? Why should someone hide their age? "Personal safety???" What are you thinking of?

Barley


----------



## Greenwood (Mar 10, 2005)

Well, Barley's got me beat by a bit, but watching the half-century mark recede in the rearview mirror makes you a youngster, Gothmog.  

On a serious note, I don't display my age since the only setting in the CP seems to be to enter your date of birth and given the problem of identity theft nowadays, that is not something I give out freely.


----------



## Gothmog (Mar 11, 2005)

Greenwood said:


> Well, Barley's got me beat by a bit, but watching the half-century mark recede in the rearview mirror makes you a youngster, Gothmog.
> 
> (


And the fact that I refuse point blank to even think "growing up" helps.  I just wanted to get in before those on the other side of the half century posted


----------



## Ithrynluin (Mar 11, 2005)

Barliman Butterbur said:


> HUH? Why should someone hide their age? "Personal safety???" What are you thinking of?
> 
> Barley



My comment was made in light of an escalating amount of reports of individuals who are skulking around message boards and online communities attempting to establish contact with minors. Therefore, I think it would be prudent for minors to consult their parents as to how much personal information they are going to disclose. This may seem somewhat exaggerated, but ultimately, it is better to be safe than sorry.


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (Mar 11, 2005)

Ithrynluin said:


> My comment was made in light of an escalating amount of reports of individuals who are skulking around message boards and online communities attempting to establish contact with minors. Therefore, I think it would be prudent for minors to consult their parents as to how much personal information they are going to disclose. This may seem somewhat exaggerated, but ultimately, it is better to be safe than sorry.



Thanks for the clarification; now I see what you're driving at — a shame, a shame, a shame...

Barley


----------



## Firawyn (Mar 11, 2005)

Ithrynluin said:


> Nigh on a quarter of a century.




dude....i expected you to be older that that...and that makes you 'of age'....*groan* I feel so old at home and I feel like a freaking 10 year old here!!!


----------



## Scatha (Mar 11, 2005)

Gothmog said:


> Isn't it fun to watch the youngsters playing



*smirks at Gothmog.* Ready when you are oldtimer.


----------



## chrysophalax (Mar 12, 2005)

Heh...and I have you BOTH beat!  Well met, Balrog Lord and you too, my dear kinsDragon!


----------



## Arvedui (Mar 16, 2005)

Scatha said:


> *smirks at Gothmog.* Ready when you are oldtimer.


Come to think of it: while the oldtimers and the youngsters are playing around, those of a more fitting age can just sit back, watch and relax.  

Anyone for Tennis?


----------



## Mrs. Maggott (Mar 16, 2005)

Arvedui said:


> Come to think of it: while the oldtimers and the youngsters are playing around, those of a more fitting age can just sit back, watch and relax.
> 
> Anyone for Tennis?



And us older ones can just sit back - because we can't do much of anything else!   

Anyone for hearts?


----------



## Aulë (Mar 17, 2005)

My _God_!
This thread has been swamped by old fogies!!!!   I thought I may have stumbled upon a sweater-knitting and lawn bowls forum by accident!
At one stage there, they just kept on out-doing themselves in old-ness!!! 




"In the oldern days young whipper snappers used to respect their elders...were seen and not heard...I used to have to walk 15 miles to school each day in the pouring rain....then come home and chop five tonnes of wood...young'uns don't know how easy they have it...."


----------



## Mrs. Maggott (Mar 17, 2005)

Aulë said:


> My _God_!
> This thread has been swamped by old fogies!!!!   I thought I may have stumbled upon a sweater-knitting and lawn bowls forum by accident!
> At one stage there, they just kept on out-doing themselves in old-ness!!!
> 
> "In the oldern days young whipper snappers used to respect their elders...were seen and not heard...I used to have to walk 15 miles to school each day in the pouring rain....then come home and chop five tonnes of wood...young'uns don't know how easy they have it...."


Just wait! Your time will come (if you're lucky, that is!). And remember, age and cunning _always_ win over youth and idealism!


----------



## Maggot (Mar 17, 2005)

Don't know about old people winning over young people in my experience we younger people have more flare and are sharper of mind so there! Anyway Ith I consulted my parents over what I could reveal and they're alright with it. Would I be right in saying i'm the youngest person in this forum? I agree with mighty Aule the dwarf maker.


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (Mar 17, 2005)

Aulë said:


> My _God_!
> This thread has been swamped by old fogies!!!!   I thought I may have stumbled upon a sweater-knitting and lawn bowls forum by accident!
> At one stage there, they just kept on out-doing themselves in old-ness!!!



Fogy: "A person of stodgy or old-fashioned habits and attitudes."

So it seems that we have some _young_ fogies here, judging by their treatment of their elders...

Just remember Aulë you young whippersnapper you, that every day in every way, you're getting OLDER AND OLDER. 

And one of these days it will come to you that on a particular day somewhere back there you passed the halfway mark of your life, which will come much sooner than you think, and that thought will scare the hell out of you: that you are closer to the end of your life than you are to the beginning.  And then you will have to deal with it, as we all do at some point... So — dial back on the old-age teasing, my young friend, because you're headed there with every passing second... 

Barley


----------



## Ithrynluin (Mar 17, 2005)

Maggot said:


> Anyway Ith I consulted my parents over what I could reveal and they're alright with it. Would I be right in saying i'm the youngest person in this forum?



Thanks for making the effort. And, yes, I do think you are just about the youngest person to frequent these boards - unless we count them thar' spiders. You know, those of the "Google Spider Viewing Thread 'Ungoliant's offspring'" kind.


----------



## Aulë (Mar 18, 2005)

Barliman Butterbur said:


> Just remember Aulë you young whippersnapper you, that every day in every way, you're getting OLDER AND OLDER.
> 
> And one of these days it will come to you that on a particular day somewhere back there you passed the halfway mark of your life, which will come much sooner than you think, and that thought will scare the hell out of you: that you are closer to the end of your life than you are to the beginning.  And then you will have to deal with it, as we all do at some point... So — dial back on the old-age teasing, my young friend, because you're headed there with every passing second...
> 
> Barley


But until then, I'm going to enjoy being young, and continue teasing the oldbies.


----------



## Eledhwen (Mar 18, 2005)

Fogies?  Where??


----------



## Beleg (Mar 19, 2005)

Where not?


----------

